# Crysis Warhead Demo Only downloads 305MB?



## AjsGuns

i downloaded it from the official website crysis-online.com
anyway i left it on and went out i got home and it said File Finished Downloading 305MB/305MB but yet the file was 1.77GB so what happened?
Anyway i went to install and it said
Error: Some Installation Files are Corrupt
Please download a fresh copy and retry the installation


When it was Extracting
Extracting autorun\Autorun.bmp
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\AutoTestChain.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\AutoTestTimeDemo.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\benchmark_cpu.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\benchmark_gpu.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\config.dat
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_Full.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_GameEffects.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_ObjectDetail.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_Particles.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_Physics.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_PostProcessing.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_Quality.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_Shading.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_Shadows.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_Sound.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_Texture.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_VolumetricEffects.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\CVarGroups\sys_spec_Water.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\diff_bauer.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\diff_easy.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\diff_hard.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\diff_normal.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\Folders.ini
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\FSAAProfiles.txt
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\FSAAProfilesDX10.txt
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\gpu\amd.txt
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\gpu\nvidia.txt
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\highspec.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\levelrotation.xml
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\lowspec.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\medspec.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\multiplayer.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\recording.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\singleplayer.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\sketch_off.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\sketch_on.cfg
Extracting Crysis SP Demo\Game\Config\veryhighspec.cfg
Extracting directx9c\APR2007_xinput_x64.cab
Extracting directx9c\APR2007_xinput_x86.cab
Extracting directx9c\AUG2007_d3dx10_35_x64.cab
Extracting directx9c\AUG2007_d3dx10_35_x86.cab
Extracting directx9c\AUG2007_d3dx9_35_x64.cab
Extracting directx9c\AUG2007_d3dx9_35_x86.cab
Extracting directx9c\BDANT.cab
Extracting directx9c\BDAXP.cab
Extracting directx9c\DSETUP.dll
Extracting directx9c\dsetup32.dll
Extracting directx9c\dxdllreg_x86.cab
Extracting directx9c\dxnt.cab
Extracting directx9c\DXSETUP.exe
Extracting directx9c\dxupdate.cab
Extracting directx9c\JUN2007_d3dx10_34_x64.cab
Extracting directx9c\JUN2007_d3dx10_34_x86.cab
Extracting directx9c\JUN2007_d3dx9_34_x64.cab
Extracting directx9c\JUN2007_d3dx9_34_x86.cab
Extracting support\CrysisNotices.rtf
Extracting support\Readme (US).txt
Extracting support\WebLinks\English\Crysis.url
Extracting support\WebLinks\French\Crysis.url
Extracting tools\FirewallInstallHelper.dll
Extracting tools\IsVistaKB940105Required.dll
Extracting tools\Localization.ini
Extracting tools\Restart.exe
Extracting tools\VistaEssentials.dll
Extracting tools\VistaEssentialsApp.exe
Extracting vc80_redist\vcredist_x64.exe
Extracting vc80_redist\vcredist_x86.exe
Extracting 0x0409.ini
Extracting AllOth~1.cab
CRC failed in AllOth~1.cab
Unexpected end of archive

Anyone know why that happened =/


----------



## AjsGuns

nvm worked it out
whenever i loose connection the download errors and says complete


----------



## Gooberman

I hate when something like that happens lol


----------

